# Java Joe



## anoki (Jun 12, 2007)

Got some pictures of baby Java Joe :lol: last night! He is such a hoot to watch!!! My riding coaches came over to see him....I don't think they've ever seen a baby donkey, much less a mini one, but they thought he was hysterical (of course he was putting on a bit of a show for them!




: )

I need to get some pictures of him next to something, coz these don't show how small he is...no reference to any sizing in the pictures....I'll try to remember that next time!! :bgrin



















































~kathryn


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 12, 2007)

He is just a doll



: Thanks for the pictures. I bet hes really good at keeping everyone entertained.



: Corinne


----------



## Oakbrooke Farm (Jun 12, 2007)

He is very cute! I have a mini gelding named Java Joe!


----------



## Suzie (Jun 12, 2007)

OHHHHH he is sooooo cute!! I just LOVE the baby donkeys. They are precious!



:



:


----------



## MerelyAmanda (Jun 12, 2007)

He's just adorable



What a precious little guy!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]oh...too cute! beautiful pictures, what a ham



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 12, 2007)

:



: He is so sweet!!



:



:


----------



## Chico (Jun 12, 2007)

What a sweetie!



:

chico


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 13, 2007)

those are some really great shots!!! wish i could do as well


----------



## NMMack (Jun 13, 2007)

:new_shocked: WHAT A CUTIE PIE!!!!! :new_shocked:

Congratulations on your Darling Boy!!! He is just precious!!!



:

Nancy


----------



## anoki (Jun 13, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> those are some really great shots!!! wish i could do as well



It helps to have access to a really nice camera....and yes, digital too!! I think I took about 20 some shots...those were the ones that turned out somewhat!



:

I'll post pics from time to time....I'm waiting for him and miss Addie (the 3 week older mini horse foal) to start finding each other.....at the moment, they are both curious, but moms won't let them play! :lol:

Java is such a little monkey though!



:

~kathryn


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 13, 2007)

: Those are the cutest pics



:

Lil Joe is full of energy !!!!! Isn't it fun watching them play when they are so young.

Does Mama play with him? My girls have always been so serious with their young babies



: It's more of a discipline/nudging time. And if you think about it, they do need discipline



: they can be Bad at such a young age



: :bgrin

You live in a beautiful place...so green & lush.

I worry about all your Clover? It is hard to tell what kind it is?? Last year I lost a Donk due to poisening. I had a team of Vets walk through our pasture and they pointed out the Butter Cup....Fox Gloves & Clover that was not good. It is just amazing where we live there are fields of "Butter Cups" and always in the fields are some kind of grazing Critter. I am so anal now about all the vegetation in my pasture...it is impossible to get rid of it all...especcially the ButterCups. They seem to avoid them though.

I most certinally DON'T want to scare you... I just wanted you to be aware of it.

Thanks for sharing the pics. Joe is just a real Cutie



: I Love Jacks!!!


----------



## anoki (Jun 13, 2007)

> I worry about all your Clover?


yep, I know...lots of clover....but it is the good kind (I can never remember which one is which, but it is the good one). I am also very careful when I put them out on it....very slowly and gradually every spring (and it's never that lush with clover til the heat starts)....but *touch wood* I haven't had a problem yet.....and that pasture has been in for almost 10 years. I don't have any buttercup in it, but I know it is a hazard....I walk my pasture at least 2 or 3 times a week and get rid of weeds (not bad weeds, but what weed is good



: - can you tell I'm a farm girl?? :bgrin )

As for JJ, he is just a little bum now!!! He kinda tries to play with Mary Lou, but she doesn't really appreciate it



: He is starting to venture from mama a bit, so things should get interesting! :lol:

I found these on my sister's camera from last Friday











And if you look closely on the last one, Mary Lou's head is between me and Java...and she's trying to push me over!!!  I got the hint and let them be...but my nieces sure love the little guy!!!!

~kathryn


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 14, 2007)

He is sooo cute. Congrats!!!!



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow...he is real tiny, isn't he



:

lol...your holding him like a puppy.

Glad to read your Clover is the good/pretty kind



:

You need to get some Bee Hives and get into the "Honey" business



:

LOL...I do see Mamas "Head" wedge :bgrin they can be so stingy sometimes !


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 14, 2007)

: aw

what a cutie.


----------

